# Help Me Identify My Old Trip Plows



## kybug (Nov 7, 2003)

I have a set of trip plows that I recently got back in working order but as of yet have found no markings that will tell me what kind they are. I do have these numbers stamped on different parts of the plow. If anyone recognizes these numbers or can help me identify my plows please get back with me. Here are the numbers:

1. HTP 237 found on the colter arms
2. HTP 140A found on the axle brace
3. HTP 8 found on the trip mechanism
4. HTP 17A found on the furrow wheel arm
5. F&H N311B is on each of the steel wheel caps
6. A-140-1 is on the spring loaded hitch

These plows have been sitting in a fence row for as long as I can remember and I am 43. They were on the farm when my dad bought it. I have no idea how old they are but after all these years I got them working and broke my garden with them this past Wed. Nov. 5, 2003.

Any help anyone can give me would be greatly appreciated.

Sincerely
Damon Cates


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hello kybug, and welcome to the site!! I hope you enjoy your time here and visit often!!

On your plows, the only numbers I recognise, or letters really, is the F&H. That stands for "FRENCH & HECHT". They made cast wheels for many companies, including IH,at one time.

I don't recognise the HTP #s but some one else might. If they were IH or Massey they would have either IHC or MH stamped all over them. They could be from a short line company that only made implements.
Check on the beams also as there could be some ID on there as well. It is highly possible that if there ever had been a serial# tag that it got torn off long ago.

Sorry I couldn't be more help.  Good luck finding more info, and welcome aboard!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Hey Kybug*

Does it look anything like this?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Or this>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Or maybe this one>


----------



## kybug (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks V. P. for your help. Please keep my information moving along. I am beginning to think I might have a rare set of plows and I would surely like to find out what they are.

Damon


----------



## kybug (Nov 7, 2003)

Randy,

My plows look more like the last picture that you put up. My plows have the two long handles to adjust them but they are on steel wheels. Could you please look on your plows and see if you see the phrase HTP 17A on the furrow wheel arm. Also my mold boards are slotted. 

Can you please tell me how to put pictures on here. I have some that I can put on and maybe that will help.

Thanks alot for the pictures and hope to hear from you soon.

Damon


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Damon,

Those aren't my plows. I was just out looking around for you. The one you said "was close to yours" is a Minneapolis Moline.

As far as how to post pictures, if you scroll down while in the "your reply" screen box, you'll see an "attach file" box, within that is a browse button that will allow you to browse the pictures on your hard drive. When you find the picture you want, double click it and it is attached to your post.

If you want more info, Jodyand has a how to "FAQ" in the Tractor Pictures board.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*KYBUG*

I have a F.A.Q. on the main page down at the bottom in post your tractor pictures here that explains the 3 ways of posting pictures.
Jody


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*kybug*

I see you found the place alright.So get some pictures of your plow up here so we can figure ou what you have.


----------



## kybug (Nov 7, 2003)

I saw my first Oliver Gel Trac I think it was last night. I didn't know until recently that a friend of mine has been buying and restoring old tractors for the last two years. So I went over there last night and he fired it up. It purrs like a kitten. He has re-done several McCormick IH Farmalls, which is what he likes to do best. That is what he grew up on and he is on his to to collect every series he can on these old tractors. He has one old case that is really sharp and and old 2 cylinder John Deere with power steering on it. I didn't even know that existed back then. But I found out later by looking at his books that they had powere steering and hydraulics on the old steam engines. I even found out last night the MF made the first 4-WD tractor. But I guess it was MH then.

I know this post has nothing to do with the plows that I am trying to identify but it was really something to see and old tractor with tracs like that. He has put rubber in between the cleats so that he can run in on the road. All he is ever going to do with it is use it in parades.

Later

Damon


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*kybug*

Don't go near your friend's place, it is habit forming.Some of that equipment is gonna follow you home.


----------



## kybug (Nov 7, 2003)

I think I put my pictures in the wrong forum and for that I apologize. So I will post them here also. Again anyone who can help me identify my plows or can lead me in the right direction to get them identified would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Damon


----------



## kybug (Nov 7, 2003)

another view


----------



## kybug (Nov 7, 2003)

Here are some pictures of the numbers that are stamped on my plows. But there is no stamping anywhere that I know of on the plow that tells me what company made them. I am hoping someone will recognize these numbers.

This number HTP 17A is located on the furrow wheel arm


----------



## kybug (Nov 7, 2003)

This number HTP 140A is located on an axle support


----------



## kybug (Nov 7, 2003)

This number HTP 237 is found on the colter arms.


----------



## kybug (Nov 7, 2003)

I would like to thank everyone for all they help they tried to give me in idenitifying my plows. I stumbled across some pictures of some plows on the internet and found out that my plows are Allis Chalmers #2 plows. They are 2 bottom 14's. The picture that I found was exactly like my explows except that my plows have the slatted mold boards but the plows in the picture were solid mold boards. Now finally I know how to paint them. Thanks again to everyone who tried to help.

Sincerely 
Damon Cates


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Damon,

I am so glad that you were finally able to identify them! It is a great day when you get that "hey I know what this is" feeling.
It happens to me occassionally when I purchase or find an old antique implement or "barn display" and I get really excited. Please keep us informed and stay "picture-happy" during the restoration & painting process. I am very interested in the whole procedure. Thanks so much for sharing your plow mystery.

edro: 
Andy


----------

